# [Resolved] Automatic registry backup



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

How do you setup your PC to do an automatic registry backup when it starts?

I recently ran scanreg, and it said that Windows hadn't made a backup of its registry. However, I do remember it doing an automatic registry backup before.

Seems to me that there is a way to set up Windows to do a registry backup when it starts. I looked for something in msconfig > startup tab, but couldn't find anything related.

Anybody know? Thanks!

OS: Win ME


----------



## linuxrocks (Nov 17, 2002)

Windows should automatically backup your registry upon startup, but sometimes it doesn't.

You can find the registry backups in the \Windows\Sysbackup folder. Make sure that hidden and system files are being displayed.

Look for the file "scanreg.ini" in your Windows folder and change it accordingly.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Curly 


In msconfig startup tab you should have - scanregistry ticked

if its not there check your scanreg ini file

steam


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

I checked the windows > sysbckup folder. The registry was last backedup on 11.21.2002. However, I have my computer on every day.

I checked the scanreg.ini folder, but I don't really understand it. Are the settings correct for a daily registry backup?

Also, there is no 'scanregistry' entry in msconfig > startup tab. Should it be there? If so, how do I put it there?

Thanks all!

---------------
;
; Scanreg.ini for making system backups.
;

;Registry backup is skipped altogether if this is set to 0
Backup=1

;Registry automatic optimization is skipped if this is set to 0
Optimize=1

ScanregVersion=0.0001
MaxBackupCopies=5

;Backup directory where the cabs are stored is
; <windir>\sysbckup by default. Value below overrides it.
; It must be a full path. ex. c:\tmp\backup
;
BackupDirectory=

; Additional system files to backup into cab as follows:
; Filenames are separated by ','
; dir code can be:
; 10 : windir (ex. c:\windows)
; 11 : system dir (ex. c:\windows\system)
; 30 : boot dir (ex. c:\)
; 31 : boot host dir (ex. c:\)
;
;Files=[dir code,]file1,file2,file3
;Files=[dir code,]file1,file2,file3


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Your scanreg.ini looks fine to me

I think your problem lies with a registry key - this is off a web page :-

Windows 98/ME's automatic Registry backup is enabled by this command:

C:\Windows\Scanregw.exe /autorun

found as a String Value called "ScanRegistry" under this Registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

This is the link if you want to look :-

http://www.thephenomenon.co.uk/thematrix/theregistry.htm

and make a registry backup first

steam


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

The registry entry did the trick. I have no idea how it was removed, but its in there now! 

Problem solved . . . Thanks people!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, while a registry backup is useful, I have my systems setup to schedule a boot to DOS, run Norton GHOST for a full backup of C:, and reboot back into Windows. If the wheels fall off, I want to be sure to be able to get running quickly.  BTW, I have them do this at 2:00 AM, and I'm not normally worried about what they're doing at that time.


----------

